# the real money maker



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

This tool is a money maker on projects requireing larger fittings.
Copper headers for multiple fixtures, say a back to back restroom with toilets, urinals and lavatories, I would run one size manifold pipe then come back and mark my openings for my drops to the fixtures take the tool and drill in my openings for my short nipples to be brazed in place.

This tool is 30 years old and still working and still available on the market today. This is my favorite tool of altime and its name is? :thumbsup:

I can save 50% on labor and another 50% on material.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

T-drill


There is a manifold company here who supplies worldwide. http://www.customtee.com/


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*money maker*

The name of my tool is T-drill, the Co. you linked to probably uses one.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

They have 8 drill stations
8 brazing stations
2 automated brazing stations
2 Chemical bath trains for polishing.

If you have used copper pex headers you have probably installed headers built in Westlock, Alberta, Canada. They have made them for every major company from Uponor to Zurn etc etc.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

How is the tube connected after the hole is "pulled". I mean is thetubing in the flow of the manifold or is it flush some how?


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

The hole is pulled out creating a female connection. The branch stops just short of the main and is brazed.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

What's the smallest pipe that is feasible to use this on?


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

I've got the t-drill 55 and the cordless cutoff tool. Both are real time saving tools. Makes yah look more pro compared to some other guys too.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Stop it! I almost cried the day I had to sell my T-Drill. 

Loved it. And I bought it on eBay for under $200.00 Stumbled across it and they had no clue what it was. Still makes me grin.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/T-Drill-T-60-Copper-Pipe-Drill-Set-Ridgid-Complete-WOW_W0QQitemZ170371978852QQcategoryZ63916QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp3907.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DSIC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D12%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D54

Yea, that is pretty cool. And pretty Pricy.


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Tee Drill, Tee Extractor, Tee Puller... I seen quite a few out there. There is a power tool and a manual one also. T-Drill brand is the 'top of the line' and then there are several other brands out there too. 

:ninja: I was searching for one for a specific job when I 'stumbled' across 'Plumbing Zone'; What a whole month ago? 

P.S. When searching through tool types (if you are going to search on web) you will find more in the HVAC than in the PLBG section.

Later,
Christina


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/T-Drill-T-60-Co...CI%2BIA%2BUA%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=12&po=LVI&ps=54
> 
> Yea, that is pretty cool. And pretty Pricy.


 $4600?? wow... I paid $100 at a garage sale... came with twice as many "dies/bits" as the one pic'd on ebay.


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*tools*

Yes they cost quite a bit, but if you figure the price of say a 2" reducing tee and the fact you eliminate 2 joints and all the prep work and solder, well it adds up quick.


----------

